# salt and pepers journal



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

well tonight the first egg apeared


----------



## LuvMyTiels (Dec 31, 2009)

How exciting! Have they bred before or is this their first clutch?


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

yes they have bred before


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

ok here are some better pics


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

and then there were 2 eggs


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

well today salt laid her 4th egg


----------



## Rocky's Rose (Jun 24, 2008)

What mutations are you expecting with the chicks??


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

every clutch has been cinnamon split to pied


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

ok today i candled the eggs and out of 4 eggs so far 3 are fertile i,ll do another candle on saturday


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

4 eggs 4 fertile eggs are due to start to hatch next thursday brooder is setup just incase

i,m also going to go buy extra seed i,m thinking of buying 2 fourty pound bags they are like $30.00 each with 20 birds and the possibility of having anywhere s from 12-19 chicks
i,ll need it


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

ok the eggs should start to hatch this thursday but just incase you did not see the post on penelopee she and yacky abandoned there eggs so what i did was 2 eggs were adopted to salt and pepper and 2 to stretch and sparkles so there could be days where wer will see 2 eggs hatch in one nest


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

ok today the first egg has hatched


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

egg #2 hatched through the night as well egg 3 is starting to hatch so we should see chick 3 today


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

and then there were 3


----------



## Rocky's Rose (Jun 24, 2008)

hey I have a question. your chicks are hatching now and I was wondering if your pair was leaving the eggs more when they were getting close to the hatch date. I'm asking this because my female is sitting on three eggs alone and the first on is due to hatch on Friday, anyways today when i checked the eggs after she had been in there for a couple of hours they didn't seem as warm as they normally would be after she had been in there for awhile. Should I be worried? Or am I just being parnoid.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

they are still sitting on them tight but i did have one pair that didn,t sit on tight and they still hatched


----------



## Rocky's Rose (Jun 24, 2008)

Okay thanks. I'm just getting worried cause she has been sitting tight on them since they were laid and the male isn't in the cage to help with the sitting duties. She is currently out of the nestbox chewing on the cuttle bone and grabbing some food but she hasn't gone back in the nestbox for about 10min now.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

you may want to put a spray millet in the box i had one did the same and she did eat the millet


----------



## Rocky's Rose (Jun 24, 2008)

Thanks I might try that. She has gone back in the nestbox now and hopefully she will continue to stay sitting on them. She has done soo well so far.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

ok here we go again i just checked the box and another chick is about to hatch i can see a nice size pin hole


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

ok as expected egg 4 has hatched and egg 5 should hatch bye morning i noticed a pin hole as i was taking the empty egg shell out so here is what happened 

saturday 2 eggs hatched sunday another 2 eggs hatched bye monday morning egg 5 should hatch now mind you i adopted 2 eggs to this clutch


----------



## Rocky's Rose (Jun 24, 2008)

Hey how are the chicks doing? I have another question. How long can the eggs last without the hen sitting on them? Rosie is out of the nestbox again and is just eating and sitting around on the perches. She goes near the nestbox but then Rocky whistles from the other room and she goes and sits back in on a perch. Should I somehow make a incubator with a heat pad and an aquarium?


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

i would ask srtiels that question


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

ok we have a total of 5 chicks out of 6 1 egg turned very dark and grey and had a hole in it


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)




----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Awww they are so tiny


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

yea i no all 5 of them


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)




----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

ok i no i just posted pics yesterday but as i took a closer look i noticed that 3 of the chicks are going to start the pin feathers if you notice the one with a dark pin feather crown that is one of the ones when it was still in the egg i adopted to this clutch

i,m the oldest

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content



















i no the one in the next pic is not my sibling but we love him the same









shh don,t tell salt and pepper but i,m not there chick


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

here is an update pic of the 5 chicks


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)




----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

ok here are more pics


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

the 2 greys of the pic with 5 chicks are also the 2 i adopted to salt and pepper i forgot all about that till i went back on some of the posts


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

ok here are this weeks pics


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

one very crowded cage i have to go and get a larger cage


----------



## CardozaCarolyn (Mar 8, 2010)

Awwww <3

They all look so cute together and they're growing so well. I love their colorings. They're all so beautiful!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

well i took the nest box down as the chicks are no longer in the box


----------



## Ezzie (Jan 19, 2010)

That cinnamon chick is adorable! they all are actually. They look good! !


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

actually there are 3 cinnamons


----------



## Ezzie (Jan 19, 2010)

Haha! i cant trust my eyes!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)




----------

